# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  Calculator या कुछ और एक रहस्य ...

## indoree

Calculator या कुछ और एक रहस्य ... 

मित्रों में यहाँ पर एक चित्र और एक फाइल दे रहा हू वो इसी Calculator की है और साथ ही  Calc.zip फाइल है आप इसे डाउनलोड करे और सोचे की आखिर इसमें रहस्य क्या है ... 

और आप सभी मित्रों को एक बात बता दू की इसमें कोई फाइल जुडी नहीं है ये एक साधारण फाइल है आप इसे Calc.zip को Extract करे उसमे आपको एक फाइल मिलेगी Calc.exe आप इसे रन करे और कुछ भी केलकुलेट करे .... 


और इसमें कोई Key Logger या Virus नहीं है ये मेरी गारन्टी है .....

बस आपको कुछ नया सीखने या बताने की कोशिस है जो की काफी लाभदायक है... *राज इंदोरी *

----------


## indoree

मेरे सभी मित्रों से आग्रह है की इसे युस करे और अपना अनुभव अवस्य बताये की आपको क्या लगा और ये क्या हो सकता है और अगर किसी मित्र को ये पहले से मालूम हो तो वो पहले मुझे पि एम् करे तुरंत ना बताये अगर बता दिया तो सूत्र से रोमांच खत्म हो जायेगा ...  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## BP Mishra

अच्छी जानकारी और रोमांच भरे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद इंदौरी जी...............................

----------


## Shree Ji

राज जी मुझे तो यह आम कैलकुलेटर ही लगा !
कुछ और है तो बताइयेगा

----------


## Teach Guru

कमाल कर दिया मित्र...

----------


## indoree

> अच्छी जानकारी और रोमांच भरे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद इंदौरी जी...............................





> कमाल कर दिया मित्र...


आप दोनों मित्रों का स्वागत और धन्यवाद और साथ ही दीपावली की अग्रिम शुभकामनाये ......

----------


## indoree

> राज जी मुझे तो यह आम कैलकुलेटर ही लगा !
> कुछ और है तो बताइयेगा


मित्र दीखता तो ये आम कैलकुलेटर ही है लेकिन इसी में तो वो रहस्य है की आप सोच नहीं सकते के ये कार्य क्या करता है जो वो है वो कार्य तो करता ही है ... 

साथ ही वो कुछ ऐसे कार्य करता है की आप सोच भी नहीं सकते है .... 

थोडा समय रुको फाइल वही पर अपलोड है इसकी कार्य प्रणाली क्या है वो धीरे धीरे ही पता लगेगी ... 

और मित्रों तकनिकी सलाहकार हो कर में कुछ मजाक नहीं करूँगा बस धैर्य रखो और देखते जाओ .....   *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## PARIYAR

मुझे कुछ भी समझ में नही आया

----------


## indoree

> मुझे कुछ भी समझ में नही आया


मित्र कल इसके बार में कुछ थोडा सा और बताऊंगा... भाई जो बताया है अगर वो हर किसी के समझ में आ जाता तो फिर सूत्र बनाने की जरुरत ही क्या थी ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## The Hero

प्रिय इंदौरी जी , मुझे भी जिज्ञासा है की इसमे नया क्या है ?

----------


## navinavin

देखता हू.........................

----------


## PRAVIN74

इंडोरी जी अब तो बता दीजिए इसमे नया क्या है

----------


## indoree

> इंडोरी जी अब तो बता दीजिए इसमे नया क्या है


मित्र थोडा व्यस्त होने के कारन अपडेट नहीं कर पाया था... 

मित्रों इस सूत्र को देखने वाले 275 मित्रों ने देखा है लेकिन कमेन्ट सिर्फ ८ - १० लोगो के ही है ... 

जिन मित्रों ने केलकुलेटर डाउनलोड किया है वो केलकुलेटर में 123 लिखे और MS बटन पर क्लीक करे और कोई मित्र चित्र सहित बताये की क्या हुआ है .... फिर आगे बताता हू....

----------


## indoree

> प्रिय इंदौरी जी , मुझे भी जिज्ञासा है की इसमे नया क्या है ?


ठाकूर जी बिलकुल कुछ नया सा है देखते जाओ और मित्र कमेन्ट ही नहीं कर रहे है इसलये धीरे धीरे बता रहा हू एक दम से बार दिया तो सूत्र का सस्पेंस खत्म हो जाता है ....... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## ingole

> मित्र थोडा व्यस्त होने के कारन अपडेट नहीं कर पाया था... 
> 
> मित्रों इस सूत्र को देखने वाले 275 मित्रों ने देखा है लेकिन कमेन्ट सिर्फ ८ - १० लोगो के ही है ... 
> 
> जिन मित्रों ने केलकुलेटर डाउनलोड किया है वो केलकुलेटर में 123 लिखे और MS बटन पर क्लीक करे और कोई मित्र चित्र सहित बताये की क्या हुआ है .... फिर आगे बताता हू....


मैंने आपके बताये अनुसार किया तो ऐसा मिला जैसा की चित्र में है इससे तो मुझे लगता है की ये सिर्फ दिखने में ही केलकुलेटर जैसा है लेकिन इसका उपयोग सर्वथा भिन्न है मैंने हेल्प मेनू में जाकर ज्यादा जानकारी जुटाने की कोशिश तो नहीं की है लेकिन मुझे लगता है इसमें कोई गजब का एप्लीकेशन है.और १२३ इस मोड़ में जाने के लिए पिन नंबर है  ..और फिर आप तो बताएँगे ही.......

----------


## indoree

> मैंने आपके बताये अनुसार किया तो ऐसा मिला जैसा की चित्र में है इससे तो मुझे लगता है की ये सिर्फ दिखने में ही केलकुलेटर जैसा है लेकिन इसका उपयोग सर्वथा भिन्न है मैंने हेल्प मेनू में जाकर ज्यादा जानकारी जुटाने की कोशिश तो नहीं की है लेकिन मुझे लगता है इसमें कोई गजब का एप्लीकेशन है.और १२३ इस मोड़ में जाने के लिए पिन नंबर है  ..और फिर आप तो बताएँगे ही.......


मित्र इंगोले जी चित्र सहित बताने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद... अपने बिलकुल सही फ़रमाया है मैंने  पहले ही कहा की ये जो दीखता है वो कार्य तो ये करता ही है और साथ ही ये कुछ अन्य कार्य भी करता है समय मिलते ही आगे अपडेट करूँगा... और जो चित्र में New PIN बटन है आप उसे प्रेस करके की अपना कोई प्रायवेट पिन बना सकते हो ...

----------


## itali

आपका ज़िप फोंल्डर तो खुल ही नहीं रहा है सर जी कृपया चेक कर ले

----------


## donsplender

दीवाली पर सस्पेन्स का बम ! भाई जिज्ञासा बढी हुई है । आगे बताओ !

----------


## Shree Ji

मित्रो मुझे तो यह वायरस मेकर लगा कुछ अंक इसमें डाले तो तो एक exe फाइल बन गई तो एंटीवायरस एक्टिव हो गया और उसे रिमूव कर दिया

----------


## indoree

> मित्रो मुझे तो यह वायरस मेकर लगा कुछ अंक इसमें डाले तो तो एक exe फाइल बन गई तो एंटीवायरस एक्टिव हो गया और उसे रिमूव कर दिया


भाई मेरे ये वायरस मेकर नहीं है ये एक यूटिलिटी है डाटा को सुरखक्षित रखती है वो आगे पता लगेगा ....




> दीवाली पर सस्पेन्स का बम ! भाई जिज्ञासा बढी हुई है । आगे बताओ !


मेरे दोस्त कहा गायब हो गए थे दिख ही नहीं रहे हो ... वैसे हैप्पी दीपावली आपको और सभी मित्रों ....

----------


## indoree

> आपका ज़िप फोंल्डर तो खुल ही नहीं रहा है सर जी कृपया चेक कर ले


मित्र आप इसे वींन रार में ओपन करे हो जायेगा मैंने चेक कर लिया है ....

----------


## donsplender

> भाई मेरे ये वायरस मेकर नहीं है ये एक यूटिलिटी है डाटा को सुरखक्षित रखती है वो आगे पता लगेगा ....
> 
> 
> 
> मेरे दोस्त कहा गायब हो गए थे दिख ही नहीं रहे हो ... वैसे हैप्पी दीपावली आपको और सभी मित्रों ....



दीपावली की आपको एवं सभी मित्रों को शुभकामनाएं ! नया वर्ष आपके लिए सुखद, मंगलमय एवं तरक्की देनेवाला हो !!:sun:

........और आप मित्रों को छोड़ के कहां जाउंगा ! लगभग रोज आता हुं और डेरा 98 प्रतिशत तकनीक विभाग ही होता है ! आप सभी मित्रों के सहयोग से आवश्यक कम्प्यूटर सम्बन्धि खजाना भरपुर हो गया है इसलिए मुझे समस्या होने पर ही आपको परेशान करता हुं !!

----------


## manojdjoshi

ये Krilsoftware द्वारा विसुअल बेसिक 6.0 में बनाया गया सेफ कैलकुलेटर हे इसमें कोई भी keylogger या malware नहीं हे हो सकता आपका एंटीवायरस false positive बताये क्योकि बहुत से एंटीवायरस वायरस के समान कोड होने पे false मेसेज शो करते हे

----------


## indoree

> ये Krilsoftware द्वारा विसुअल बेसिक 6.0 में बनाया गया सेफ कैलकुलेटर हे इसमें कोई भी keylogger या malware नहीं हे हो सकता आपका एंटीवायरस false positive बताये क्योकि बहुत से एंटीवायरस वायरस के समान कोड होने पे false मेसेज शो करते हे


मित्रों कल इसे फुल अपडेट कर दिया जायेगा ... और धन्यवाद मित्र मनोज.... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

ओ खुरापाती भाई ये क्या कर डाला.........

----------


## indoree

मित्रों ये जो केलकुलेटर दिया हुआ है ये केलकुलेट तो करता ही है लेकिन इसकी एक खासयित ये है की आप इसके द्वारा कोई भी खास फाइल छुपा भी सकते है और वो इस तरह से Encrypt  हो कर छुपती है की कोई इसे आसानी से खोल भी नहीं सकता है और अगर खोल भी ले तो बिना इस केलकुलेटर उसे ओपन नहीं कर सकता है अब ये कार्य कैसे करता है आपको अगली पोस्ट में पता चल जायेगा .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

दोस्तो इसका डिफाल्ट पासवर्ड १२३ है जब आप इसे १२३ से MS बटन के द्वारा ओपन करेंगे तो वहा पर New Pin का बटन आयेगा उसके बाद आप अपना कोई भी पासवर्ड सेट कर सकते हो .... 

*License: Freeware*

*How to Use Safe Calculator to Encrypt Files:*

Add a file you want to Hide and Encrypt to the Calc folder
Run calc.exe from the Calc folder

Press 123 and then Press MS (to enter Safe Mode)
Click New PIN and enter new numbers for your password, 
then Press = and then MS to store the new password PIN
Press + and then Press =

Browse and select the file you want to hide and encrypt and then Click Store

The file you selected should now be completely hidden and encrypted.

*How to Recover and Access the Hidden Encrypted Files:*

*Run calc.exe again*

Enter your Password PIN and Press MS,

Press either – or x or / and then = to restore, extract or run the hidden and encrypted file

तो मित्रों ये जानकारी आपको कैसे लगी ये जरुर बताना और फिर कुछ नया लेकर जल्द ही हाजिर होता हू ...आपका दोस्त ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> ओ खुरापाती भाई ये क्या कर डाला.........


बस भाई थोडा सा नया और एक बात सीधी बात तो अपने को समझ में आती ही नहीं है ..क्या .. कोई शक ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## ingole

*कमाल की जानकारी है मित्र राज इन्दौरी जी ...ये केएलसी काफी काम आने वाला है, इतनी उपयोगी ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद .*

----------

